# everyone doing okay?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just checking to see if everyone is okay.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

Hey Eric,Where have you been, missed you in chat last night.Another hot date







.Doing fine,Stef.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Stef, glad your doing well. I was at the support group last night and have been working on some new projects.







Again glad to hear things are good with you.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Hi eric. I've been off the tapes for a week...I know, I know...very bad girl. I had just finished the week of Side 5. How far back should I go to start again?


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Hi Eric,I'm doing great again. We had a major life change, and it messed up my digestive tract. I had a short spell where I seemed to have lost my gains, went C/D, and started "thinking" about it again. I started listening to the tapes from side one again, and was back on track within a week, and have stayed there. Very cool. It's much easier to get back on track again. I think it may be a good thing to "top up" fairly often.AZ


----------



## jackson (Apr 1, 2000)

Day 20 - have had a major reduction in symptoms (mainly D and urgency). Overall calming effect has been tremendous. Really can't say enough about the impact of the tapes so far. Will update the 30 day board when I get there.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

AZ, it is great your back on track and back to the improved self, glad to hear that.







Sherlock, I think you should start that side and finnish, but Mike might have a comment on it, however thats where I would pick it up, close to where you left off. Hang in there.







Jackson, I am glad to hear they have helped I think I was amazed like you are at how tapes can make such an impact. Your still early on. Keep going it gets better. ------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Thanks eric.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2001)

Hmmm...I've also been bad. I'm kinda in limbo now.last week I basically missed the whole week, now this week I've been doing only side 4.So I think that brings me back to day 36...I think.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No I'm NOT OK today. The tapes can't get here fast enough for me. I'm so DISAPPOINTED again. I thought the Librax was gonna help, but it isn't helping me enough today. It quit working after 4 hours so I'm hunched over until I can take the next dose.I'm ashamed to tell ya I'm bawlin' here. I've got the weekend to get thru b/4 this pain quits. So much for a good weekend.[This message has been edited by BQ (edited 03-16-2001).]


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, I think you can take the librax every four hours and you can call a pharmacist and ask them that question. Sorry to hear things are not so well, but keep the faith and we'll get the tapes to you very soon.I can tell you are worked up and I really understand that, but try to calm yourself as much as possible with the breathing techniques or try to distract youurself with something. I know its not easy, but it might help. I hope you feel better soon.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric, How am I supposed to NOT get worked up?I'm trying to cope here. I've been doing other stuff & checking back here once in a while. I amm disgusted. I'm falling & I'm ashamed I'm falling. I can't seem to get a grip. IT JUST HURTS. I want to stand up straight I really do. I'm blowing like a blow fish every few minutes.I'm in pain & disappointed so maybe that's why I can't get a grip. How does one GET a grip? God I hope Mike teaches me this. Or else it will be done. I'm not gonna start narcotics for this NO WAY!!! That is NOT a solution. I'm so sorry I wimpin' out on you all & I'm soooooo ashamed. I'm sorry. BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, don't worry there is no reason to be ashamed with us. I really know what your going through, because I have certainly been there many times.The condition and the pain works you up, it is nothing your doing conciously. It is trying to calm the body down, the more worked up it makes you the more the gut spasms. In some of the ways we talk to ourselfs during an attack with negative thinking actually adds to the symptoms. I know this bites and I know it makes you feel powerless, but if you can get relaxed or even go to sleep it might ease up some.Try lying down on your left side for a while and then try to think about nothing, try to let your mind go blank or try to concentrate on a really nice image of something you like, but try to steer clear of thinking about the IBS at all. I know this is not easy and takes practice. You might try some soothing music while you lie down, some Joni and then concentrate hard on her lyrics, but anything to try not to focus on the gut. I feel for you BQ and I will help as much as I can. Lying on the left side and getting as comfortable as possible might help. Also, if you pinpoint the pain area try to apply ssome firm pressure to that point to relax the muscle if possible.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, heat might help to perhaps a heating pad or hot water bottle.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric, I'm trying, now I feel like its my fault again. I hate this!! Like I'm bringing it on my self. I know I'm not bringing it on but I'm guilty of making it worse right?I'm sooo sorry I'm messing up here.I stupidly made arrangements to go out tonight & am busy getting ready for that Groucho Marx style. Thank G these people know my situation. I gotta stop crying though.Can I do this lying down thing you described for like 20 minutes & have it effective? I know my next dose should be kicking in soon so that would be great to coordinate that relief w/the relaxation & actually tonight might be a good distraction, I'm bringing the pills w/me though. God, I'm sorry I can't believe the mess I'm in here. BTW the way if I press on this area it becomes EXCRUCIATING, like break out into a sweat type thing. So I'm gonna skip that OK? BQ[This message has been edited by BQ (edited 03-16-2001).]


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric, If I'm gonna have time for the 20 minutes I gotta do it NOW so I hope it is enough. I'm going horizontal............kids will have to fend until DAD gets here. Told them not to disturb unless house is on fire. I think the Libraxis starting to take a teenyedge off so i'm outta here. Thanks is not enuf gota go now. BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric, I'm still alive!!!!! I did as you suggested. You would have been proud I was horizontal w/walkman until babysitter rang the door bell. It is HARDER than I thought, pain was sooooo intense. I had the attentionspan of a gnat! I had to keep bringing myself back to the notes & words of the songs. Maybe 10 -12 times i drifted to IBS thoughts but I was able to bring myself back each time. While horizontal w/said walkman, intensity of pain dropped. Couldn't press on the spot at all, too painful & the more I tried to the harder it was to just hear the music. So I gave that up. However, as soon as I tried to stand up, bang! pain back w/a vengeance. I hung in there & tried to get from car to table as quick as possible, standing is harder than sitting. Hubby agreed w/you about taking it at 4 hours so I did. Again, I had temp relief for about 1 hour & then it creeped back; dull at first & then back to intense but not as intense as this afternoon, until I stood to leave. Right back where I started. I'm gonna call the Dr. on Mon. If I don't I think hubby will drag me there by my hair!Friends we were with were great about it & thankfully didn't give me that pity look. Know me well enuf to know that doesn't help me. So I'll be trying to get thru the weekend as horizontal as possible. Got plans though, but will just have to excuse myself at times that's all. Everywhere I'm going has a bed & Joni travels well. So I'll keep at that & see if I can improve my attention span. Thanks so much again. I'm sorry about losing it & hope I'm not discouraging anyone.BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi BQ.....AWW, I just saw this post. I am so sorry for your pain..I have felt just like you do for the last week on and off also (not IBS, gall bladder removal side effects, but similar); so I am very empathetic to what you are going thru. Eric's suggestions are great. I do the very same thing..I listen to music and I try to picture each of the instruments being played; it takes a lot of concentration and focus...at first you are able to do it maybe a minute or two, but as you practice, you can get longer and longer times of intense focus. As far as meds, sometimes even they dont fully kick in. I am all for heating pads!!! And very hot showers or baths if you can take it..I put a shower seat in there from when I was in a cast, and it still comes in handy for when you are too bent over in pain..I so understand what you are saying..







I hope by the time you read this, you are feeling better. Take care, and I send you good thoughts and wishes...and yes, the tapes really help...feel better soon...((HUGS)))------------------Marilyn


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Eric:I've been doing better than ever, lately! It's actually a full year this month since I finished the tapes.







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jean, thats really good to hear.







BQ, how are you doing today?------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric & Gang, I've had a reprieve from the pain this am. This usuallly happens during this monthly thing. Flow slows down for a couple hours & I notice the pain drops. However its creeping back up now So I'll do what I did yesterday again & continue to take the Librax every 4 hrs. I found out I'm on the smallest dose so I suppose I won't OD or anything.I've got to go to my Folks house in a few minutes so I'm bringing my walkman & my Joni tape. If I gotta lay down I will. I can't thank you all enuf. Hopefully I'll make chat tomorrow. Jeez I'm welling up again they are happy tears of gratitude to you all though. Again I'm sorry I lost it & really hope I did not discourage anyone. Happy St. Pat's to you all BQ


----------



## Rosy (May 4, 2000)

Question? Am going on vacation soon. Am on day 13 of the tapes and wonder if I should really take them along and use them on vacation. I feel I should but wonder if I will be able to fit them in. I'll be in other houses and may not have the facilities for the privacy and "electric socket" I'll need to use them. If it is really important I will get a battery operated tape player I really want this to work. What do you suggest.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

RosyI always take them with me when I travel. They relax me, help me sleep, and help me to feel confident that my IBS is under control.AZ


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'd bring them with to listen to and you can listen to them when you lie down to go to sleep, that way they won't take up any vacation time







.K.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Rosy, I just started the tapes. However all I can tell you is I would be taking it with me. Is is possible for you to purchase a "walkman" type player. They run on batteries. I find they really are just right for this & other relaxation type stuff. I'm not disturbing my husband & they are SO portable. It probably would travel well too. Just my opinion.Because I, like you, really want it to work too I just thought I'd suggest the walkman for vacation. Whatever you decide, have a GREAT vacation! Enjoy! BQ


----------



## jackson (Apr 1, 2000)

Just went on vacation for 5 days and, with a portable CD player, listened to the tapes each night before I went to sleep.


----------



## Rosy (May 4, 2000)

Thanks everyone. Slow on the reply as I haven't been on line recently. My Dad was taken by ambulance to the hospital with a heart attack and probably a stroke. They did find he had a blood clot in the brain and one in his heart. They are now disolved, he is home and recovering. He has had 3 heart attacks, 2 strokes, and is a cancer survivor. He's amazing. NO real damage to his heart this time. Received excellent and early care. We are so grateful. And I did purchase a portable small tape machine to take on vacation. Again thanks.


----------

